
Run a Free BitTorrent Tracker on Google App Engine - peter123
http://torrentfreak.com/run-a-free-bittorrent-tracker-on-google-090910/
======
blasdel
Written by the _cat -v_ guy: <http://repo.cat-v.org/atrack/>

It keeps peer data exclusively in memcache -- would make it difficult for
Google to comply with a subpoena, and foster maximum plausible deniability for
all parties.

------
danw
See also "Using BitTorrent with Amazon S3" :
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/index.html...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/index.html?S3Torrent.html)

~~~
Zev
Thats for uploading/downloading data, not running the tracker.

~~~
danw
Amazon provides the tracker, but you do have to keep a copy of the files you
are providing on S3, increasing your liability if you are doing something
illegal.

------
tsally
This should end well.

------
gasull
There's The Hidden Tracker too: <http://z6gw6skubmo2pj43.tor2web.com/>

------
alexandros
how much traffic will it take to reach google's free limits though?

~~~
wmf
App Engine gives you 1.3M free requests per day. Assuming that each peer
announces and scrapes every 10 minutes, that's over 4,500 simultaneous peers.
You get 6.5 CPU-hours per day, which leaves you 18 CPU-ms per request.

